# ISCSI incompatibility with Starwind ISCSI initiator (TRUENAS)



## AlanOne (May 9, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I am writing here because I didn't got any help for this so far. I am using TrueNAS core (FreeBSD based) with iSCSI service as server, and the other side Windows with MS iSCSI initiator on 10 Gbit ethernet. I would like to test the only(?) other option for initiator, the Starwind's, but I get these errors on the log of TrueNAS:

```
received Text PDU with wrong ExpStatSN: is 0, should be 2 (<-this might be irrelevant)
received invalid opcode 0x40.
```
I have zero experience in unix, but I believe it might be solvable with a tweak or two. Side note, the starwind initiator, in it's options, it has a field "Additional iSCSI parameter(s)", but I have found no info for these parameters.

Any help will be much appreciated!

Edit: for the guidelines, here is the post on the TrueNAS forum: https://www.truenas.com/community/t...windows-with-starwind-iscsi-initiator.100483/


----------



## sidetone (May 10, 2022)

iscsi(4), there are other manpages relating to this. Not sure if this is the right one, but you can find other manpages from that resource.

In FreeBSD, `pkg info -l iscsi` (the port-name is an example) will list files installed, where a guide could be found. For a long list of files, `|grep` can be used. I'm not sure how this would be done in TrueNas. Often, a port that doesn't have a man-page will have a file of how to use it. On your system, this information may be in a README in a /share/ directory. If you weren't using a particular operating system, you can download the file, unzip it and search around. Or the files can be searched through online by looking through the files of the repository. If https://github.com/sahlberg/libiscsi is the correct implementation, these files may be similar.

If you can't find it there, you may have to look for information online that's about Starwind and iSCSI, that's not specific to TrueNas or FreeBSD. Even a Linux resource can be useful for when it can't be found on a BSD resource. Some information is specific to an application and is generic across operating systems.


----------

